# Should one have to have used PE Stamp to qualify as an SE Applicant?



## Formula1251 (Jan 10, 2013)

Quick question to the group:

Should an SE applicant have stamped/sealed a drawing or document in order to qualify for the SE Exam?

I am referencing the requirements as shown on the CA Board application (I'm not familiar with other states' requirements), which requires that an applicant has been "in responsible charge." To me, the easiest way to assess qualification (especially as a potential reference to an applicant ) is to know if the applicant has at least _once_ stamped their product.

I understand there may be situations where one has independently performed work such as small engineering tasks that are not stamped, or are part of a larger project; however these tasks would very likely be completed in less than the required 3-year period over which the experience is accumulated, and furthermore do not always get the same level of attention one would give if the deliverable needed to be stamped/sealed (that is, as they would from the engineer actually in responsible charge).

To me, even 1 or 2 sheets out of an entire plan set, for example, would certainly qualify. I am curious to hear your thoughts and opinions on this!

_________________

From CA Board Application: http://www.bpelsg.ca...s/seappinst.pdf

_Eligibility – Each applicant for authority to use the title “Structural Engineer” must:_


_Provide evidence showing three years of qualifying, full-time experience “in responsible charge” of structural engineering work. _...




_Definition of “responsible charge” – The term “responsible charge” means the process of exercising control and direction of professional engineering work, and making engineering decisions which can only be made by a professional engineer. Responsible charge directly relates to the span or degree of control over projects that a professional engineer is required to maintain._



_The span of control necessary to be “in responsible charge” is such that the engineer:_


_(1) personally makes engineering decisions concerning a project, including_


_consideration of alternatives, or reviews and approves proposed decisions prior to their implementation, whenever such decisions affect the health, safety, or welfare of the public; and_


_(2) judges the qualifications of technical specialists and the validity and applicability of their recommendations before such recommendations are incorporated into the work._
_￼￼￼￼￼￼_



_When making critical engineering decisions, the engineer must be physically present or be available by telephone or other communication devices within a reasonable period of time. The engineer must be a licensed civil engineer in the state where the work experience took place in order for that engagement to qualify as “responsible charge.”_
_________________


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a common question but very eary to take care of.

When I filled out my CA SE application I simply had to write about several jobs that I had sealed. I took the approach that each project would be an example of each of the "qualifying experience" parts of the SE application. For example, one project would be a steel building, another would be a wood/masonry building, one would be a multi story building, etc.

I wouldn't worry too much. The board actually wanted more detail as well as the license that I had used to seal the project. (I'm licensed in several states.) They allowed for me to simply correct that part of the application via email with the reviewer taking care of my application.

The CA Board is actually pretty easy to work with from my experience.


----------



## Formula1251 (Jan 11, 2013)

So, hypothetically, if someone wanting to apply for the SE exam asked you to be a reference for them, and they have not stamped anything, would you say they are qualified (based on the requirement of "responsible charge")?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 11, 2013)

It could, but honestly having something that you had actually sealed is the better way to go.

I actually delayed my SE exam (The CA legacy exam) by 6 months just so I could have a few CA jobs under my belt.

Still, when in doubt why not simply call the board? I'm sure they could give you the definitive answer on this.


----------



## mkaiser82 (Jan 11, 2013)

From working in CA front the beginning I can say for sure no you do not need to have sealed anything before applying. You just need to have references who can attest to your ability to make sound structural decisions and can be responsible to design all aspects of a structure. At my employer on principals are allowed to seal drawings for insurance purposes, so my coworkers and myself who have applied have never signed a thing. if that was the case, a lot of people even within California would have a very hard time applying. The whole responsible in charge clause also exists in Illinois as well. California takes it a step further and requires all references to be California SE's.


----------

